# MRL's Pics



## MRL (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll use this thread for some random pictures of my collection!

Let's start with some pokies.


P. formosa














P. metallica



























P. miranda









P. ornata








P. rufilata















P. sp "tigris"


----------



## Freddie (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice Poecilotheria pics you have there and very beautiful tarantulas indeed.
Hopefully my P. rufilata will grow as beautiful as this one.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 6, 2006)

nice pokies manny...i'm thinking of another one at ac maybe..but just can't decide which one.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice pictures!:clap: 
Your _P. rufilata _is just gorgeous!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice pokies Manny !


----------



## Beardo (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome pics of awesome spiders!!


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 6, 2006)

love the metallica!


----------



## MRL (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks all. Pokies are amazing!

And now for some Pamphos...... shame they all need a molt so their colors aren't so bright.

P. antinous









P. sp "ecuador" II









P. sp "goliath"









P. nigricolor









P. platyomma


----------



## Beardo (Jun 6, 2006)

Holy cow....those Pamphos rock!!


----------



## Ewok (Jun 6, 2006)

That second pic of the Rufilata is really neat, its amazing how flat it sits.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 7, 2006)

Omg how cute that P. sp "goliath" is.
Do you know how his colors will change when he grows?


----------



## DR zuum (Jun 7, 2006)

Tight photos bro nice lighting.Sharp looking specimens.


----------



## IguanaMama (Jun 7, 2006)

Those pictures are outstanding, the last _P. metallica _picture is calendar material, I think it finally convinced me to get one.  mmmmmm tigris.   mmmmm pamphos.....  you better not invite me over, or check my handbag before leaving....


----------



## morda (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice pics! Got any Haplopelma's?


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 8, 2006)

Gorgeous T's!! I'm geting a metallica tomorrow


----------



## MRL (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!

Freddie, no idea but looking forward to seeing what it will look like following it's next molt. It's nearly 3" and still has it's x-mas tree abdomen!

Jodi, finally! Now this thread was worth making. 

Morda, I have been cutting down recently and the only haplo I've ever owned (h. schmidti) has been sold, in fact I ship her later today. 

Here's a picture of her:
http://s88546743.onlinehome.us/igotbit/new/april132006_hschm.jpg


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 9, 2006)

Your pics are really sharp... and P. metallica is fantastic... I wish I have one


----------



## MRL (Jun 9, 2006)

Dark Raptor, I've always admired your pictures. Appreciate the comment!

Some more for today!


Cyriopagopus schiodtei









Poecilotheria fasciata









Poecilotheria formosa









Poecilotheria metallica









Poecilotheria regalis















Psalmopoeus irminia









Xenesthis immanis


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 9, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:  what a great pictures....
really nice...:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 11, 2006)

OOHHHH I WANT THAT  Cyriopagopus schiodtei!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 11, 2006)

Chris you want everything lol


----------



## MRL (Jun 17, 2006)

_Avicularia versicolor_









_Cyriopagopus schiodtei_









_Lampropelma violaceopes_















_Megaphobema mesomelas_















_Megaphobema robustum_















_Poecilotheria rufilata_









_Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## Bearo (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow  
The pictures of _P. rufilata_ in the first post is great.. a perfect pokie pose and the picture with the front view.. great 

I have a bunch of _P. sp._ "equador 2/south equador", do you know the sex of yours yet?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 17, 2006)

nice pics as usual manny.  i really like that lampropelma..not really familiar with that genus.  

what kind of lighting do you use for your photos?


----------



## Bearo (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah the Lampropelma violaceopes isnt really right, thats just what some people guess is the right name for that species, but it´s proberby not.. A more suitable name would be like _Ornithoctoninae G. sp._ "Lampropelma violaceopes"


----------



## MRL (Jun 17, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> Wow
> The pictures of _P. rufilata_ in the first post is great.. a perfect pokie pose and the picture with the front view.. great
> 
> I have a bunch of _P. sp._ "equador 2/south equador", do you know the sex of yours yet?


Thanks, I agree that picture is one of my favorites that I've taken. Yes, it's female!


Thanks Bri, I just use flash but sometimes shut off the lighting in the room so the background darkens. I also change color balance in fireworks for some pictures which makes the lighting look sharper.

Lampropelma violaceopes, I'm just calling it as it's being sold in the US. 
Honestly didn't do any research on it so I had no idea it was thought to possibly be some other species! Thanks for the info.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 17, 2006)

new pics look awesome!!p.formoso looks nice.plan on gettin one of those real soon.mabey at the whiteplains show


----------



## MRL (Jun 25, 2006)

Poecilotheria metallica









Poecilotheria miranda















Poecilotheria ornata :wall: 









Xenesthis immanis


----------



## johnjallorina (Jun 25, 2006)

hi nice pix. if you have a chance can you look at the exuvium and post a pic here of what a female imannis's spermo look like? so i will have an idea what i should be looking for. cheers


----------



## becca81 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice pictures, Manny, as usual!  I'm especially fond of the _P. ornata_ (definitely not helping my resolve to not own any more pokies  ).



			
				johnjallorina said:
			
		

> hi nice pix. if you have a chance can you look at the exuvium and post a pic here of what a female imannis's spermo look like? so i will have an idea what i should be looking for. cheers


Xenesthis Spermathecae


----------



## MRL (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Becca! The P. ornata is one of the nicer ones I think but I was banging my head on the wall because this one happens to be male. Females look much lighter in color.

John, you will need a scope to sex them accurately through molt if they're smaller than 4". I couldn't see the spermathecae for any of the females using plain eye site.


----------



## MRL (Jun 27, 2006)

Pamphobeteus sp "Goliath" or "San Domingo"


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 27, 2006)

That P.sp "Goliath" is crazy big for still having the christmas tree pattern! It's going to be stunning as an adult I'm sure!


----------



## MRL (Jun 29, 2006)

Babycurus jacksoni









Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens















Cyclosternum fasciatum



























Grammostola actaeon















Pamphobeteus sp2 "ecuador"









Phormictopus cancerides















Poecilotheria ornata















Xenesthis immanis


----------



## syndicate (Jun 29, 2006)

ornata is looking fresh!!mine just molted this week.love the poecs


----------



## MRL (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks!

Well P. ornata just posted is a female. It's a good comparison to the one on the previous page which is a male. It shows the two sexual dimorphism well. They're both about 4.5-5".


----------



## syndicate (Jun 30, 2006)

hey u going to the show in july bro?


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jun 30, 2006)

great pics of the pokies got to love those colors


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 30, 2006)

fascinating pic you have there...:clap: :clap:  keep up the good wokr


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 30, 2006)

that first pic of the ornata is amazing! :clap:  colors are great.  and the actaeon is looking pretty good as well.  great ts!


----------



## MRL (Jul 14, 2006)

Poecilotheria pederseni















Poecilotheria subfusca









Tapinauchenius purpureus


----------

